# Banned Breeds



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I have seen far too much confusion of what breeds are banned here and what are not.

This is the DDA (Dangerous Dogs Act) and gives more information;
Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 (c. 65)

These are the four "types" banned.

American Pit bull Terrier
















American Pit Bull Terrier, Pit Bulls, Pitbulls
Please Beware it is very common for staffies/staff mixes to fall under the pitbull "type" as no one can ever be 100% sure of the difference, even the "experts" can't tell and will take any dog that "looks" like a pit. 

Japanese Tosa Inu
















Tosa Information and Pictures, Tosas

Dogo Argentino
















Dogo Argentino Information and Pictures, Dogos

Fila Brasileiro
















Fila Brasileiro Information and Pictures, Fila

I hope this gives more of an insight on the breeds sadly no longer legal here.

Also remember Don't blame the Breed for the Deed of one dog among a 1000 others.

If you have any information to add please do, and If i'm lucky this would be good as a sticky to hopefully clear up some peoples confusions.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

May I suggest that you email this to the Met. Police who recently tried to use Sec. 1, DDA to prosecute the owner of a GSD.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

That is a beautiful pic of a pitbul, I want one 



Johnderondon said:


> May I suggest that you email this to the Met. Police who recently tried to use Sec. 1, DDA to prosecute the owner of a GSD.


It doesn't matter what breed of dog it is, banned or not, if it is out of control then it falls in to the same category.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> It doesn't matter what breed of dog it is, banned or not, if it is out of control then it falls in to the same category.


And do you think that category is Sec. 1, DDA?


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Those dogs look so gorgeous. Idoit owners.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

No its section 2 (part 1).



> 2 Other specially dangerous dogs
> 
> (1) If it appears to the Secretary of State that dogs of any type to which section 1 above does not apply present a serious danger to the public he may by order impose in relation to dogs of that type restrictions corresponding, with such modifications, if any, as he thinks appropriate, to all or any of those in subsection (2)(d) and (e) of that section.


x


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> No its section 2.
> 
> x


Actually it's Sec. 3.

Which is the point of my first post (repeated here with the relevent part bolded)

"May I suggest that you email this to the Met. Police who recently tried to use *Sec. 1*, DDA to prosecute the owner of a GSD. "


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

To clarify:

Sec 1 deals with banned 'types'

Sec 2 provides a mechanism to extend Sec 1 if deemed necessary by the Sec. of State

Sec 3 deals with dogs dangerously out of control


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sec 1 for a GSD? that's a bit odd seeing as the met police use GSDs I think someone has it wrong, probably used the wrong section.

and yes the first pic of the pit is stunning, i'd love to take that dog home :001_wub:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

that pit bull is rather gourges :001_wub:


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Sec 1 for a GSD? that's a bit odd seeing as the met police use GSDs I think someone has it wrong, probably used the wrong section.


Indeed. The case was dismissed. The police came back with another charge (under the AWA, I think) and _that _was dismissed and, finally, they came back with a Sec. 3 charge.

Thus illustrating that, even after eighteen years, it_ still_ isn't properly understood even by the enforcers let alone the public.

(incidentally the dog in question wasn't dangerously out of control either, imo)


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Johnderondon said:


> Indeed. The case was dismissed. The police came back with another charge (under the AWA, I think) and _that _was dismissed and, finally, they came back with a Sec. 3 charge.
> 
> Thus illustrating that, even after eighteen years, it_ still_ isn't properly understood even by the enforcers let alone the public.
> 
> (incidentally the dog in question wasn't dangerously out of control either, imo)


Typical, it's just disgusting in all honest truth.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Is it just the UK that these dogs are banned, and why? Who decided they should be banned and what did these breeds do, Pitbulls yes, i've read the bad press about them, but I've only ever heard of the other 3 when banned dogs are mentioned, what are they like as breeds?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> Is it just the UK that these dogs are banned, and why? Who decided they should be banned and what did these breeds do, Pitbulls yes, i've read the bad press about them, but I've only ever heard of the other 3 when banned dogs are mentioned, what are they like as breeds?


Yes, it is.

I have honestly heard nothing concerning the other 3 dogs, just idiots owners.

If you click under the picture there is a link, you'll find info about all four breeds.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry didn't see the links at first! So they must have been popular over here at one point to become a banned breed?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> Sorry didn't see the links at first! So they must have been popular over here at one point to become a banned breed?


I can't say i know it all happened in 1991 and I was only 3 years old at the time. I haven't fully researched behind the banning of the other 3 but in 2005 I did a study on pit bulls.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Sorry didn't see the links at first! So they must have been popular over here at one point to become a banned breed?


At the time the DDA came into force there were no Filas, no Dogos and only two Tosas in the country.

They were banned because, like the pit bull, they were a politically safe breed to ban. No other reason.

Pit bulls are not inherently dangerous. Arguably gamebred pit bulls present a serious risk to other dogs but not to humans and the DDA doesn't concern itself with other dogs or even dog-fighting. Dogos and Filas aren't even fighting dogs.

The DDA is a placebo, nothing more. It is an attempt to reassure the public that something has been done. Breed bans don't work but they are cheaper than trying to tackle the real problem - bad ownership.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> At the time the DDA came into force there were no Filas, no Dogos and only two Tosas in the country.
> 
> They were banned because, like the pit bull, they were a politically safe breed to ban. No other reason.
> 
> ...


I agree with your post somewhat, the REAL problem is bad ownership dogs and attacks will continue, untill they adress this. (the REAL problem).


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

the 2nd pic of the pitbull looks just like a staff!! they should ban the owners from having pets for life not take it out on the poor bloody dogs!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Is it just the UK that these dogs are banned, and why? Who decided they should be banned and what did these breeds do, Pitbulls yes, i've read the bad press about them, but I've only ever heard of the other 3 when banned dogs are mentioned, what are they like as breeds?


Various countries have various versions of a "DDA legislation" banning pit bull type dogs usually and a number of more specific breeds...
it is just popular populist knee-jerk legislation and it seems to be contagious...

xx


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

> The target of the Act was breeds of dog specifically bred for fighting, yet the Act does not mention breeds once bred for fighting, such as the Bull Terrier, the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, the Perro de Presa Canario and the Chinese Shar-Pei, while banning two breeds never specifically bred for fighting  the Dogo Argentino and the Fila Brasileiro. So much for the expert advice from those bodies that were consulted!
> 
> When I wrote to the Home Office to point out this anomaly, they replied that the Bull Terrier and Staffordshire Bull Terrier were no longer bred for fighting, but that rests on the supposition that the banned breeds were and still are bred specifically for fighting. Its worth looking at two of the banned breeds for any evidence of that. The Dogo Argentino was created by two brothers, one a professor of genetics, the other a lawyer. The former, Dr. Antonio Nores Martínez, blended a number of breeds in the pursuit of a hunting mastiff used on formidable quarry such as wild boar, jaguar and puma. He created a hunting breed; he was not seeking, nor was he breeding, fighting dogs. He was a highly re-spected, law-abiding academic, and his breed is now the national breed of Argentina.
> 
> ...


Dogs in Canada » Caught in the act: Britain's dangerous dog act revisited


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

the pit bull is obvious, the shape, muscle and type of work it was bred to do. 

the dogo i think was banned because of its similarity in shape and muscle it was believed it could do the same damage. (i think its also a fighting breed in argentina)

the tosa is a japanese fighting breed - strong, muscular, driven

the last one (can never spell it) - bred for guarding (i think), large, strong & can be agressive. 

i dont agree with any of this, its the owners not the dog.

im not positive on any of this, but i swear iv heard it somewhere


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

felt like bumping this up


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Fila from what i gather can be very people aggressive to strangers and unwelcomed guests 

they are perfect family dogs and will protect and gaurd extremely well


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

omg that pitbull is GORGEOUS!!! 

i love dogos as well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really can't see why anyone would want to own one of these breeds.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I really can't see why anyone would want to own one of these breeds.


Can you see why someone would want a staffie? Or maybe a Ridgeback?

Of course the banning of these types has given them an added kudos among a certain element of dog owners. Well done, DDA, for that.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Johnderondon said:


> Can you see why someone would want a staffie? Or maybe a Ridgeback?
> Of course the banning of these types has given them an added kudos among a certain element of dog owners. Well done, DDA, for that.


I only said the banned breeds, as for any of the bull breeds I feel the same. 
I have no problem with a Ridgeback.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I really can't see why anyone would want to own one of these breeds.


I spoke to someone who has a pitbull in america a few years back on another forem and he adored his dog to bits i think he shows him ( he had pics of him with ribbons and sutch ) 
People just like what they like i love boxers but some people think there very ugly just taste .


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Banning pitbulls hasn't worked anyway i know of someone that breeds them.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Indie said:


> Banning pitbulls hasn't worked anyway i know of someone that breeds them.


i wouldnt be shouting about that on a forum.....


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I was watching youtube last night and there was a pitbull from the uk on there ! and he said on it other do so why shouldnt i have one  
poor dogs shame its them that end up paying for it in the end


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I feel sorry for the dogs, who are banned and the owners, if they have bought the dog to be loved etc - it's so unfair. Just because of a few of them made mistakes due to us humans..


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I only said the banned breeds, as for any of the bull breeds I feel the same.


Yes, I read your post.

I asked if you felt the same about Staffies. If you fail to see why anyone would want any bull breed then that's just a question of taste and the banning of one type of bullbreed is neither here nor there.



> I have no problem with a Ridgeback.


Nor do I. They're great dogs who origins, purpose and physical make-up is very similar to the Dogo.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> I was watching youtube last night and there was a pitbull from the uk on there ! and he said on it other do so why shouldnt i have one
> poor dogs shame its them that end up paying for it in the end


Well, we do have the ridiculous situation in the UK where a non-banned breed looks _exactly_ like (and would DNA test the same) as a banned breed.

The American Staffordshire Bull Terrier was once the same breed as the American Pit Bull Terrier and is even now very difficult to tell apart. Yet they are not banned.

There are many APBTs that masquerade as AmStaffs, and vice-versa, depending on what the owner wants other people to know. Some can be registered as APBT with one overseas registration organisation that recognises them, but as an AmStaff in another overseas org. And any crosses between the two would be similarly impossible to tell apart.

The only difference between pure-bred examples of both breeds is that in one case, some are deliberately bred to be 'game' i.e. fight, and in the other breed none are.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

nic101 said:


> i wouldnt be shouting about that on a forum.....


it's nothing to do with me so i have nothing to hide i no of them they aren't frien ds.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

People were questing the banned breeds so bumped this up again


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That first pitbull is just :001_wub: so are the dogos. I thought the problem with Filias was a lot of the owners stopped socialising them after a couple of months so they got a bad rep. In the right hands they're all wonderful dogs.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thought i'd bump this up, I was playing about with teh settings and this came up and I though it's be nice to bump it up.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Stunning breeds :001_wub:

To me there is no such thing as a fighting breed, Im not aware of any breed created specifically for fighting.
Sadly misused by their "handlers" like many other breeds, but I dont feel they should be banned.
Maybe a licence to own one/all breeders registered with police??


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

wow they are beautiful :100_wub:

hate the cropped ears though , hate the DDA , hate irresponsible owners

I would love a tosa!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Starlite said:


> Stunning breeds :001_wub:
> 
> To me there is no such thing as a fighting breed, Im not aware of any breed created specifically for fighting.
> Sadly misused by their "handlers" like many other breeds, but I dont feel they should be banned.
> Maybe a licence to own one/all breeders registered with police??


Pitbull terriers were as far as my knowledge goes, that's why they are call Pitbulls because they used a make shift pit to fight the dogs in 

I agree, they shouldn't be banned though, we are taught not to judge a book by it's cover and yet we do


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I have seen far too much confusion of what breeds are banned here and what are not.
> 
> This is the DDA (Dangerous Digs Act) and gives more information;


I'd LOVE a dangerous digs act :thumbup:

Volcano would be on there - should never dig near a volcano :nono: :lol:

Great thread by the way hen :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> I'd LOVE a dangerous digs act :thumbup:
> 
> Volcano would be on there - should never dig near a volcano :nono: :lol:
> 
> ...


Fixed it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Fixed it :lol:


It was perfect as it was 

Em
xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> It was perfect as it was
> 
> Em
> xx


If I was talking about digs, i'm sure but this is about dogs


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> If I was talking about digs, i'm sure but this is about dogs


Not sure if you mentioned it further back but what was your study like? It doesn't sit well with me at all that a whole breed can be banned 

xxxx


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Pitbull terriers were as far as my knowledge goes, that's why they are call Pitbulls because they used a make shift pit to fight the dogs in
> 
> I agree, they shouldn't be banned though, we are taught not to judge a book by it's cover and yet we do


au contrare mes ami 

_MYTH: The pit bull was bred for dog fighting only.

Fact: The history of the pit bull far predates the time when bans on bull baiting caused blood sport fanciers to turn to fighting dog against dog. The very name "bull" or "bulldog" gives us the clue as to what the original purpose of this breed was.

Far back into history - too far for us to see - man had bred dogs for gripping large game like boar and bear. From these dogs developed the Butcher's Dog, or Bulldog. The bulldog was an animal from 35 to 80 pounds, long of leg, sturdy in body, athletic, with a strong head and muzzle. The pit bulls of today descend directly from these animals. _

Im biased as I love the breed but Diane Jessup knows her stuff imo 
Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tosas were bred by crossing native Japanese breeds with mastiffs, bulldogs etc to specifically create fighting dogs.

There's another breed/type in Afghanistan called the Aryan Molossus which was only ever bred for one purpose. If two tribes/villages whatever were close to war they would go get two of these dogs and fight them. The winning villages dog would win the arguement and the other dog was put down


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Starlite said:


> au contrare mes ami
> 
> _MYTH: The pit bull was bred for dog fighting only.
> 
> ...


I wasn't a 100% sure, I have done research on pits since I was 16 

That's interesting to know, thanks.

I put this thread up for other people to learn but that never stops me learning. Many people get confused and think breds like pressa canary dogs are banned or Bully kuttas.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I wasn't a 100% sure, I have done research on pits since I was 16
> 
> That's interesting to know, thanks.
> 
> I put this thread up for other people to learn but that never stops me learning. Many people get confused and think breds like pressa canary dogs are banned or Bully kuttas.


Just think if you move to the US you can see these dogs in the flesh (depending on BSL)!

Im always learning too hun, Nicky10 has just proven that, i didnt know about Aryan Molossus


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know if there's any still around google says they were destroyed or taken away and hidden when the soviets invaded


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I wasn't a 100% sure, I have done research on pits since I was 16
> 
> That's interesting to know, thanks.
> 
> I put this thread up for other people to learn but that never stops me learning. Many people get confused and think breds like pressa canary dogs are banned or Bully kuttas.


I thought that was really interesting too but didn't want to re-post it.

Springer - what made you decide to do your research?

Em
xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

looking at the pictures, I can't see why anyone would want one of these breeds anyway.:frown2:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> looking at the pictures, I can't see why anyone would want one of these breeds anyway.:frown2:


How come?... They all look pretty huggable to me, although I'm not a fan of the cropped ears look.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not like briards are tiny. People like big dogs so what?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Before they had this silly list, the only one I had ever heard of was the Pit Bull. I cannot see how they could have had many attacks by the others, because I am quite observant of dogs and had never seen one. As to the Filo wotsit, if I saw him in the street, I would mistake him for a great dane. The whole thing is completely pointless.

I read on a forum some times ago about a woman whose son was stopped walking their husky and told by one of those plastic policemen that he was supposed to have a muzzle on like all dogs that size. Idiot!

They bring out a list of dangerous dogs, which they know nothing about, then provide us with plastic policemen who know sod all about the law!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There were no dogos or filas in the country for you to have heard about and one tosa puppy that was put down in quarantine I think. Yet they were all such a threat to the public they had to be banned


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> looking at the pictures, I can't see why anyone would want one of these breeds anyway.:frown2:


Looking at pictures does not afford one a comprehensive perspective of a breed's merits.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Starlite said:


> Just think if you move to the US you can see these dogs in the flesh (depending on BSL)!
> 
> Im always learning too hun, Nicky10 has just proven that, i didnt know about Aryan Molossus


Sadly moving to Denver, which is worse than this place 



Eroswoof said:


> I thought that was really interesting too but didn't want to re-post it.
> 
> Springer - what made you decide to do your research?
> 
> ...


Project as part of animal care told us to pick a breed of dog and do a report on 'em to share with the class at the end of the week. That summer I had met my first pitbull (in florida) and fell in love so I done the research.



Happy Paws said:


> looking at the pictures, I can't see why anyone would want one of these breeds anyway.:frown2:


The same reason as to why anyone would want a briard, it appeals to them and suits what they are after.

Dogo's are starting to become a common choice when dealing with cattle in the states, my fiance's best friend goes to allot of cattle shows and ended up falling in love and deciding to bring one home, he now works in agility and various sports.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

all four dogs are the sort of dog i like i would love to own any of them lol


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I saw a Dogo Argentino on Cesar Millan this week - OMG what a beautiful dog it was, picture of health.

Have to say with the kind of irresponsible owners we have over here at times i'm glad they're banned but what a stunning dog it was!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> looking at the pictures, I can't see why anyone would want one of these breeds anyway.:frown2:


I love large challenging breeds you can work so any one is welcome in my house :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

There's an American guy on the Mal forum who said that Pits are banned over there too in many States.  He actually put a picture on his fb showing the mass cull and the "graves" of these poor dogs - very upsetting!

A very persecuted breed, poor things!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Slightly off topic but I was walking Makita yesterday and a gentleman stopped me and asked what he was. I said an 'Akita', he replied a 'Japanese Akita', So I said 'yes'. He then went on to tell me the Japanese Akita Inu is a dangerous breed and banned in the UK so if anyone asks I should say it's a GSD cross! Turns out he is a husband of a teacher in the school. I printed off the DDA from the internet and passed on to him so he doesnt go talking around the village accusing us of having an illegal dog! (Pretty sure he was confusing it with the Tosa)

I get so furious when people who know absolutely nothing keep putting their two pennith worth in! 

I'm just waiting for the 'Oh my god Akita's are so dangerous' comments now when people learn we have one!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> I saw a Dogo Argentino on Cesar Millan this week - OMG what a beautiful dog it was, picture of health.
> 
> Have to say with the kind of irresponsible owners we have over here at times i'm glad they're banned but what a stunning dog it was!


He was stunning, I wanted to take him home 



Starlite said:


> I love large challenging breeds you can work so any one is welcome in my house :thumbup:


Me too 



Malmum said:


> There's an American guy on the Mal forum who said that Pits are banned over there too in many States.  He actually put a picture on his fb showing the mass cull and the "graves" of these poor dogs - very upsetting!
> 
> A very persecuted breed, poor things!


How awful. fiance was telling me a dog from where he worked was killed. The guy stopped at a gas station and a police officer happend to pull up next to up to also get gas, saw the dog in the car, got his gun out and shot him :cryin: of course this was perfectly legal because he looked like a pitbull, he was a cattle dog x lab x boxer pup at 6 months old.



Milliepoochie said:


> Slightly off topic but I was walking Makita yesterday and a gentleman stopped me and asked what he was. I said an 'Akita', he replied a 'Japanese Akita', So I said 'yes'. He then went on to tell me the Japanese Akita Inu is a dangerous breed and banned in the UK so if anyone asks I should say it's a GSD cross! Turns out he is a husband of a teacher in the school. I printed off the DDA from the internet and passed on to him so he doesnt go talking around the village accusing us of having an illegal dog! (Pretty sure he was confusing it with the Tosa)
> 
> I get so furious when people who know absolutely nothing keep putting their two pennith worth in!
> 
> I'm just waiting for the 'Oh my god Akita's are so dangerous' comments now when people learn we have one!


How awful, i've had people ask me are malamutes a banned breed or arn;t wolf dogs banned? :blink:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I once overheard a builder saying to the other "it's one of those wolf hybrids" about Flynn, I walked back and said he's an Alaskan Malamute actually, KC regd, pedigree and no wolf in him at all! Blinking thicko!!  Then he said "he's a beautiful dog though" - why the "though"?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> He was stunning, I wanted to take him home
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...


To the uninformed, they do look liked wolves. That is, I think, why they and all northern breeds are getting so popular.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

And the three million wolf-alike breeds being bred.


----------

